# Educate me about straw



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How come I sometimes get nice soft fluffy stuff that's easy to throw & other times what appears to be more mature shafts/stems all stuck together & baled all over itself? Not wet or moldy.
Is it the maturity of the wheat?
The type of wheat? As in hard wheat & softer types?:shrug:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not an expert, but are you sure you are always getting the same kind of straw? The closest feed store to me doesn't always carry the same type. Sometimes they have only had rice straw, and my goats liked it (ate some of it), but I did notice that some show venues specifically state that exhibitors cannot use rice straw in their pens.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good point, Im sure it's not the same straw, it is probably all wheat but Im no expert either.
Some bales have longer stems & some shorter & softer.
My usual store is pretty consistent but then he gets the stuff that all sticks together in clumps.:wallbang:
And it's not from dirt.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Strains of wheat, time harvested and the baler can cause differences in bales of hay and straw.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oat straw , from what i was told at the feed store is the softest and very bright yellow. My goats LOVE it , I wouldn't mind sleeping in a pile of it either  I got a bale that was so rough and stiff , it was horrible !
Not sure what type of straw it was , but geez it was like bailing wire !


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Oat straw , from what i was told at the feed store is the softest and very bright yellow. My goats LOVE it , I wouldn't mind sleeping in a pile of it either  I got a bale that was so rough and stiff , it was horrible !
> Not sure what type of straw it was , but geez it was like bailing wire !


I totally agree! Oat straw is great!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wheat straw is usually not shiny and yellow, it is more of a dull color. Oat straw is nice and golden 
yellow, shiny, and the straws are wider than the wheat straw. One thing about the oat straw, since
it is so shiny- the urine tends to run off it, until it gets stepped on and broken down. Wheat straw tends 
to be a bit more absorbent. (at least that is how our straw is). Rarely do we get any other type of grains
on our farm. (We don't grow buckwheat, barley etc.)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats will eat the straw when I first put down the fresh bale. We can only get oat straw up here.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes everyone thinks it's a great treat here when it is first thrown.:coffee2:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think everyones feed stores call it something else :slapfloor: Our "rice straw" is usually more dull in color, but soft and fluffy. Our "wheat straw" is usually a golden yellow, and shiny, and mostly just the straws, kinda hard stems and not that fluffy.
Rice straw is also usually "dirtier" than the wheat straw. I use rice straw for bedding down a thick layer, and wheat straw on top because they eat it and it just looks prettier :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You know I me thinks it all depends on if it was cut close to the ground or was stored on the ground in regards to the dirt in it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe, because our rice straw is always kinda dusty.


----------



## Gal5 (Feb 28, 2011)

Only bales I can find here are, wheat, plane hay and Bermuda. I don't have goats yet but my chickens love wheat straw but so do the mice so they have Bermuda now


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Some of the reason it's different length is the type of combine used. Internationals have what is called a rotor that chops the straw up and other combines like the john deeres use a straw walker that leaves it a lot longer. Then if they have to rake it before they bale it the style of rake used makes a difference in it being matted together. Then like others have said the type of straw can make a difference too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hick22145 said:


> Some of the reason it's different length is the type of combine used. Internationals have what is called a rotor that chops the straw up and other combines like the john deeres use a straw walker that leaves it a lot longer. Then if they have to rake it before they bale it the style of rake used makes a difference in it being matted together. Then like others have said the type of straw can make a difference too.


 Thank you Hick! That is what I suspected but didn't have the words or knowledge of how it all comes out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If the straw has been baled with some dew on it; the flakes will be more "solid," a little tougher to break apart. If it was rained on also, can effect it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotcha!:wink:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is a great thread ! I learned a lot from you guys


----------

